# ID needed for Phrag -



## Scooby5757 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi all, I was hoping I could get Guido Braem, Olaf, or another taxonomist to chime in here with some help on a verification of ID.

This plant was brought to a flower show, awarded a CCM of 82, but there were questions to its identity. The grower claims that it is pearcei, photos were taken with a ruler, and the plant was submitted to the American Orchid Society's Species Identification Task Force blog. (For some great pics of cool stuff check it out. http://speciesidentificationtaskforce.blogspot.com)

Its been almost a month and there have been no comments made by whomever makes comments. Soooo, I thought I would try getting the ball rolling here. The link to get specifically to the Phrag. pearcei within the blog is here - http://speciesidentificationtaskforce.blogspot.com/2014/06/phragmipedium-pearcei.html


Attached are the same pics in the blog















Thank you slippertalkers!

Ty


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jun 30, 2014)

Only members of the group can view the comments made. This has been looked at and voted on but the chairman of the group is out of the country. Please be patient and they will get back to you soon.


----------



## Cheyenne (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi Ty, no doubt in my mind it is phrag. richteri (natural hybrid between percei x boisserianum). The measurments of the plant are to big to be pearce. I have about five different clones of richteri and they are all around that size. I have seen a lot more and even though the flower can be variable in size and shape you won 't get a pearcei that big and the plants always have pearcei shaped leaves just a lot bigger. Take a look at the pictures of the one I got awarded a month or two ago. It was almost the same just the flower was more green without as much reddish color to the petals.


----------



## eteson (Jul 1, 2014)

I Agree with Cheyenne, Seems ritcherii to me. For sure it is not pearcei.


----------

